# PubMed- Beliefs about management of irritable bowel syndrome in primary care: cross-sectional survey in one locality.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Beliefs about management of irritable bowel syndrome in primary care: cross-sectional survey in one locality.*

Prim Health Care Res Dev. 2014 Oct 7;:1-7

Authors: Shivaji UN, Ford AC

Abstract
Aim To examine beliefs about irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) management among primary care physicians.
BACKGROUND: There have been considerable advances in evidence synthesis concerning management of IBS in the last five years, with guidelines for its management in primary care published by the National Institute for Health and Care Excellence (NICE).
METHODS: This was a cross-sectional web-based questionnaire survey of 275 primary care physicians. We emailed a link to a SurveyMonkey questionnaire, containing 18 items, to all eligible primary care physicians registered with three clinical commissioning groups in Leeds, UK. Participants were given one month to respond, with a reminder sent out after two weeks. Findings One-hundred and two (37.1%) primary care physicians responded. Among responders, 70% believed IBS was a diagnosis of exclusion, and >80% checked coeliac serology often or always in suspected IBS. Between >50% and >70% believed soluble fibre, antispasmodics, peppermint oil, and psychological therapies were potentially efficacious therapies. The respondents were less convinced that antidepressants or probiotics were effective. Despite perceived efficacy of psychological therapies, 80% stated these were not easily available. Levels of use of soluble fibre, antispasmodics, and peppermint oil were in the range of 40% to >50%. Most primary care physicians obtained up-to-date evidence about IBS management from NICE guidelines. Most primary care physicians still believe IBS is a diagnosis of exclusion, and many are reluctant to use antidepressants or probiotics to treat IBS. More research studies addressing diagnosis and treatment of IBS based in primary are required.

PMID: 25287958 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

